# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Собираюсь покончить с собой

## Deadlock

Умереть и очнуться -страшно : в прошлом у меня уже были две  попытки, первая - еще в школе, вторая - полтора года назад. Ощущения "после" - досадно, горько, стыдно.Несколько дней назад опять чуть было не... Испугался в последний момент. Не смерти, а того самого чувства разочарования и стыда, которое испытал после неудачных попыток. Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...

----------


## [email protected]

> Умереть и очнуться -страшно : в прошлом у меня уже были две  попытки, первая - еще в школе, вторая - полтора года назад. Ощущения "после" - досадно, горько, стыдно.Несколько дней назад опять чуть было не... Испугался в последний момент. Не смерти, а того самого чувства разочарования и стыда, которое испытал после неудачных попыток. Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...


 Банально скажу, может ты и не послушаешь, какие у тебя проблемы в жизни, не получается жить?

----------


## trypo

если боишься реально умереть - значит надо жить.

----------


## Deadlock

```
если боишься реально умереть
```

 Я боюсь снова НЕ умереть.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Блин, размышляя опять утыкаюсь в большие сомнения, что с собой действительно можно покончить.  Душа бессмертна.

----------


## Unity

> Блин, размышляя опять утыкаюсь в большие сомнения, что с собой действительно можно покончить.  Душа бессмертна.


 Это ещё нужно Доказать, – пустых слов со всех тех якобы «священных писаний» для меня недостаточно – нужен свой Опыт, дабы понять, что я есть, зачем вообще родилась, имеет ли смысл вообще продолжать весь этот фарс, именуемый «жизнью»… :Frown:

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Умереть и очнуться -страшно : в прошлом у меня уже были две  попытки, первая - еще в школе, вторая - полтора года назад. Ощущения "после" - досадно, горько, стыдно.Несколько дней назад опять чуть было не... Испугался в последний момент. Не смерти, а того самого чувства разочарования и стыда, которое испытал после неудачных попыток. Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...


 Может, не стоит спешить?
Расскажи, что у тебя случилось.
Знаешь, мне вот кажется, что если умереть не получается (при чем неважно из-за плохой подготовки или из-за страха), то может это не тот выход и где-то есть другой, правильный? И я думаю, что этот выход стоит поискать.

----------


## Славок

> Умереть и очнуться -страшно : в прошлом у меня уже были две  попытки, первая - еще в школе, вторая - полтора года назад. Ощущения "после" - досадно, горько, стыдно.Несколько дней назад опять чуть было не... Испугался в последний момент. Не смерти, а того самого чувства разочарования и стыда, которое испытал после неудачных попыток. Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...


 Да мне бы тоже хотелось узнать как можно без рисковых последствий уйти из жизни.

----------


## натальчик

> Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...


 Даже не думай об этом!

----------


## Славок

> Даже не думай об этом!


 Думаете он послушает?

----------


## наивная дурочка

> Умереть и очнуться -страшно : в прошлом у меня уже были две  попытки, первая - еще в школе, вторая - полтора года назад. Ощущения "после" - досадно, горько, стыдно.Несколько дней назад опять чуть было не... Испугался в последний момент. Не смерти, а того самого чувства разочарования и стыда, которое испытал после неудачных попыток. Решение уйти я уже принял, но хотелось бы правильно осуществить задуманное.Прыгнуть с крыши или лечь на рельсы боюсь, а с таблетками уже дважды попал! Может, кто подскажет, чего и сколько глотнуть, чтобы наверняка!Жить - больно и противно...


 Ай,что то тут лукавством попахивает..Нет?ну по крайней мере аффтар и сам может не осознавать что "шо то тут не так".Таблетки (как ни крути) эт что-то если не позёрское,то делаемое с целью привлечь внимание/что то исправить в жизни таким способом/выйти из замкнутого круга.Если бы хотели ТУДА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО крыши бы не боялись..а говорите смерти не боитесь..хех.."То самое разочарование и стыд"- это разочарование от того что "а хрен ли толку-ничего ж не изменилось".Я канешна не мастер в области знания подсознания человека,поэтому могу и ошибаться..Но подумайте ещё раз:если РЕАЛЬНЫМ (почти 100%) способом как-то рельсы и крыша уйти страшно,так может не стоит,а? Расскажите лучше,в чем проблема

----------


## KOSHARA

> Ай,что то тут лукавством попахивает..Нет?ну по крайней мере аффтар и сам может не осознавать что "шо то тут не так".Таблетки (как ни крути) эт что-то если не позёрское,то делаемое с целью привлечь внимание/что то исправить в жизни таким способом/выйти из замкнутого круга.Если бы хотели ТУДА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО крыши бы не боялись..а говорите смерти не боитесь..хех.."То самое разочарование и стыд"- это разочарование от того что "а хрен ли толку-ничего ж не изменилось".Я канешна не мастер в области знания подсознания человека,поэтому могу и ошибаться..Но подумайте ещё раз:если РЕАЛЬНЫМ (почти 100%) способом как-то рельсы и крыша уйти страшно,так может не стоит,а? Расскажите лучше,в чем проблема


 а вот тут помоему насмехательством попахивает!..Нет??? и таблетки это не позерское! это вполне нормальный способ суицида!!!!а крыша и рельсы это действительно страшно,это боязнь не того что умрёшь, а боязнь того как умрёшь: мучительно больно,с выпучеными глазами от страха, в луже крови с разбитым черепом и переломанными или отрезанными конечностями!!!! вот это боязнь чего!!!  а вот с тем, что может стоит нам поведать свою проблему я согласна! может сможем в чем то разобраться, сможем где то поддержать а где то помочь!???

----------


## Мальвина

> Ай,что то тут лукавством попахивает..Нет?ну по крайней мере аффтар и сам может не осознавать что "шо то тут не так".Таблетки (как ни крути) эт что-то если не позёрское,то делаемое с целью привлечь внимание/что то исправить в жизни таким способом/выйти из замкнутого круга.Если бы хотели ТУДА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО крыши бы не боялись..а говорите смерти не боитесь..хех.."То самое разочарование и стыд"- это разочарование от того что "а хрен ли толку-ничего ж не изменилось".Я канешна не мастер в области знания подсознания человека,поэтому могу и ошибаться..Но подумайте ещё раз:если РЕАЛЬНЫМ (почти 100%) способом как-то рельсы и крыша уйти страшно,так может не стоит,а? Расскажите лучше,в чем проблема


 люди вполне могут желать себе тихой смерти...и нет в этом ничего позерского...

----------


## наивная дурочка

> люди вполне могут желать себе тихой смерти...и нет в этом ничего позерского...


  О да!!!Как это прекрасно: уснуть и не проснуться!! тихая смерть без страха,боли и оторванных конечностей...Только вот почему-то так редко бывает..
тут либо нужно находить силы на решение проблем,либо уходить так,что бы не трепать нервы ни себе ни вашим родным...Наверное я жестока? Но ведь в глубине диши аффтар,когда  травился таблетками,надеялся на то что проснется,а жизнь изменится.....Так что нужно решать проблему,а не думать,как облегчить себе-любимому смерть...

----------


## greygreybrown

> О да!!!Как это прекрасно: уснуть и не проснуться!! тихая смерть без страха,боли и оторванных конечностей...Только вот почему-то так редко бывает..
> тут либо нужно находить силы на решение проблем,либо уходить так,что бы не трепать нервы ни себе ни вашим родным...Наверное я жестока? Но ведь в глубине диши аффтар,когда  травился таблетками,надеялся на то что проснется,а жизнь изменится.....Так что нужно решать проблему,а не думать,как облегчить себе-любимому смерть...


 Одна из неразрешимых проблем этого мира заключается в том, что в нём живут люди которые уверены в том, что в праве решать за окружающих. Они думают, что знают как лучше. Эта проблема далеко не абстрактна и является первопричиной большинства несчастий. И самое страшное в том, что её не решить никогда и ни кому.

Медикаментозный способ один из первых по надёжности. Главное умело подобрать медикамент. И от него гораздо меньше проблем - никому не придётся отмывать твои мозги от асфальта или собирать тебя по кусочкам на пути в 10 км вдоль железной дороги.

В школе я то же травился. Мы с одноклассниками хоели уйти красиво и обгладали весь олеандр из кабинета биологии. Потом залегли на чердаке и... Симптоматика отравления этим растением весьма не приятна. Промывание желудка было нам наградой. К счастью мы смогли убедить всех что скушали его в целях получения наркотического эффекта.
Лично я тогда это делал просто так. Я ни на секунду не сомневался в том что олеандр меня не убьёт. Однако из участников того мероприятия в последствии двое успешно завершили начатое и лежат теперь в сырой земле.

Все мы надеемся, что жизнь исправится. Чужие горести со стороны кажутся смешными. Но суть в том, что своя рубашка ближе к телу. И своё, путь даже и ничтожное горе, может восприниматься как несовместимое с жизнью. И жить не становится легче даже если человек понимает, что в реальности его проблема - это не проблема.

----------


## наивная дурочка

Но согласитесь,проблема не решиться сама собой.Её нужно решать..проблемы,действительно могут быть разные..Например в понимании любого и каждого я-это помешанная дурочка,которая любит парня-гея и ни в какую не хочет понять,что "плевать против ветра"-глупо,а тем более глупо заканчивать жизнь из-за этого..А для меня это РЕАЛЬНАЯ проблема,какой бы смешной она ни казалась другим..своя рубашка ближе к телу -greygreybrown прав..

----------


## greygreybrown

*наивная дурочка*
Мне кажется многие проблемы не разрешимы. По крайней мере в той степени, в которой нам хотелось бы их разрешить. Нужно просто отрешиться от этой проблемы. Смириться с тем что она часть твоего бытия.
У большинства это получается. У меня вот больше нет.

А что до парня-гея, то отчаиваться в этом вопросе никогда не поздно. Мужчины, а особенно мальчики, большие экспериментаторы. Сегодня гей завтра би, а там и до натурала рукой подать. Меня вот физически привлекают мужчины, но жить я бы хотел с женщиной. В теории и на данный момент...

----------


## Мальвина

но бывает,что проблемы и нет.ее нельзя обозначить и тыкнуть в нее пальцем.просто внутри бывает пусто.и вроде бы нет причин.и вроде бы все отлично.но что-то все же упущено.какие-то детские надежды, что жизнь будет окуенным чудом...а чудо что-то не выходит никак.
я тут никого ни в чем не убеждаю.просто мир для каждого свой.может,кому-то действительно нужно уйти

----------


## наивная дурочка

> но бывает,что проблемы и нет.ее нельзя обозначить и тыкнуть в нее пальцем.просто внутри бывает пусто.и вроде бы нет причин.и вроде бы все отлично.но что-то все же упущено.какие-то детские надежды, что жизнь будет окуенным чудом...а чудо что-то не выходит никак.
> я тут никого ни в чем не убеждаю.просто мир для каждого свой.может,кому-то действительно нужно уйти


    Действительно бывает..Наверное,когда прошлое отжило себя,в настоящем нет ничего,а будущее...будущее видится в серем свете..Но что если ЭТО ПРОСТО ПЕРЕИОД ЖИЗНИ,КОТОРЫЙ НУЖНО ПЕРЕЖИТЬ,ПЕРЕТЕРПЕТЬ?!да-сложно,да трудно каждое утро вставать и думать "опять настал этот ** день"..Мир для каждого свой,но человек живет не в ваккуме..Его окружают родные,близкие.
  Пустота в душе?А вы пробовали чем-то заполнить её??Оглянитесь-вокруг есть люди,которым вы не безразличны..Разве не могут они заполнить душевную пустоту??Ситуации бывают разные,возможно придется поискать таких людей,но они есть!!Как вариант -найти по душе дело.Главное начать переключаться,ЗАСТАВИТЬ себя переключаться..А вы сдались,опустили руки,поддались пустоте,которая вас и разъедает изнутри..
  Вы часто улыбаетесь?Начните с этого.Даже если вам плохо-улыбнитесь,хотя бы через силу..переключитесь..Не поддавайтесь соблазну "закопаться" в себя.Если всё же  мысли о су начинаю просачиваться в мозг,скажите себе "стоп,это не правильно,это изначально ошибочные мысли".Займите всё свободное время- обилие фритайма только всё усугубляет.
  Я не говорю что всё это просто.Нет!!Всё это сложно..сложнее чем отдельно взятый суицид..Уже тольк потому,что на "переделку" себя нужны месяцы..Не знаю почему,но мне кажется вы сможете.В вас чувствуется сила воли.Может не стоит отрешаться от проблем??Начните их решать.Пусть не в той степени ,какой хочется,но это уже что то.Поверьте в себя!!

----------


## greygreybrown

*наивная дурочка*
Вы дело говорите!
И по поводу того, что нужно переключиться, перетерпеть, и про то что это самое сложное. Нужно, что бы было желание. Если таковое имеется, то ни о каком су речь уже не идёт. 
Но в том-то и дело, что нет никакого желания терпеть и переключаться. Вся жизнь борьба. Нужно закрывать глаза на горести и наслаждаться маленькими радостями. Это прописные истины которые обычно мало заботят людей решивших покончить с жизнью.
Самоубийство - высшее проявление эгоизма. Мы не можем смириться с тем, что нас не принимают такими какие мы есть, что мир особенно жесток именно с нами и совершенно не имеет значение что есть те кому хуже. Мы конечно их пожалеем, но...

Я слышал, что учёные выдвигают теорию о неком генетическом сбое у самоубийц. Не тех кто прыгает из окна из за плохой отметки на егэ, а тех кто хочет умереть на самом деле. Это ведь противоречит инстинкту.
Немецкие философы сформировали очень красивое определение - _Вельтшмерц_

_Мировая скорбь (нем. Weltschmerz, вельтшмерц) — термин, введённый немецким писателем Жаном Полем и означающий чувства, испытываемые некой персоной, которая поняла, что физическая реальность никогда не сможет удовлетворить потребности разума этой персоны._

----------


## Мальвина

> Действительно бывает..Наверное,когда прошлое отжило себя,в настоящем нет ничего,а будущее...будущее видится в серем свете..Но что если ЭТО ПРОСТО ПЕРЕИОД ЖИЗНИ,КОТОРЫЙ НУЖНО ПЕРЕЖИТЬ,ПЕРЕТЕРПЕТЬ?!да-сложно,да трудно каждое утро вставать и думать "опять настал этот ** день"..Мир для каждого свой,но человек живет не в ваккуме..Его окружают родные,близкие.
>   Пустота в душе?А вы пробовали чем-то заполнить её??Оглянитесь-вокруг есть люди,которым вы не безразличны..Разве не могут они заполнить душевную пустоту??Ситуации бывают разные,возможно придется поискать таких людей,но они есть!!Как вариант -найти по душе дело.Главное начать переключаться,ЗАСТАВИТЬ себя переключаться..А вы сдались,опустили руки,поддались пустоте,которая вас и разъедает изнутри..
>   Вы часто улыбаетесь?Начните с этого.Даже если вам плохо-улыбнитесь,хотя бы через силу..переключитесь..Не поддавайтесь соблазну "закопаться" в себя.Если всё же  мысли о су начинаю просачиваться в мозг,скажите себе "стоп,это не правильно,это изначально ошибочные мысли".Займите всё свободное время- обилие фритайма только всё усугубляет.
>   Я не говорю что всё это просто.Нет!!Всё это сложно..сложнее чем отдельно взятый суицид..Уже тольк потому,что на "переделку" себя нужны месяцы..Не знаю почему,но мне кажется вы сможете.В вас чувствуется сила воли.Может не стоит отрешаться от проблем??Начните их решать.Пусть не в той степени ,какой хочется,но это уже что то.Поверьте в себя!!


 я часто улыбаюсь.я позитивный человек.и уже кучу времени заставляю себя.и у меня нет таких окуенных проблем,из-за которых можно пойти и повеситься. да,вокруг меня люди,для которых я имею значение.но они для меня значения не имеют, вот в чем секрет.и я верю в себя.верю,что могу достигнуть офигенных вершин.но это будет не сегодня.а ждать - не мой удел.

----------


## Gerch

Панна наивная дурочка, не совсем с Вами согласен)
ИМХО суицид - свободный выбор каждого.
Можно назвать немало выдающихся мыслителей, например Эвальд Ильенков, которые выбрали подобный путь.

----------


## наивная дурочка

> Панна наивная дурочка, не совсем с Вами согласен)
> ИМХО суицид - свободный выбор каждого.
> Можно назвать немало выдающихся мыслителей, например Эвальд Ильенков, которые выбрали подобный путь.


 А при чём тут выдающиеся мыслители :Confused: ?Не считаете ли Вы,что су- удел великих?Суицид распространен и среди людей весьма недалёких..Единственная разница - это причина су..Почему-то мне кажется что все выдающиеся,гениальные люди- немного сумасшедшие (но это не означает обратную связь,что все сумасшедшие-гении :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): как бы мне этго не хотелось)..ну в той или иной степени.У них свои (иногда им только понятные) причины ..Ну мало ли,может они не хотят уйти из жизни естесственным образом и с помощью су доказывают полную власть над собой( это что-то из репертуара Достоевского "Бесы")...
  хех..что-то я зафлудилась...
 Суицид-свободный выбор каждого,но за этот выбор расплачиваются самые дорогие люди.. Если кто-то говорит о том,что никому не нужен и его смерть не принесет боли близким,не факт,что этот кто-то прав..Возможно просто мы недооцениваем тех ,кто рядом.. :Frown:

----------


## Gerch

Суицид удел всех, я ж не спорю) Я просто хотел показать, что к нему прибегали и неглупые люди.
Про дорогих людей - тоже согласен. Но тут решает, опять же, каждый для себя. Кому-то дорогих людей не жалко, у кого-то их просто нет.
Что до меня - наличие рядом очч близкого мне человека, которому я сделаю больно - единственный останавливающий фактор.

----------

